# UMTS USB Stick



## minimike (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi

I'm living in Germany. For my Notebook with FreeBSD I'm searching a UMTS USB Stick. Which one I could buy without a Simlock? It should be usable in Germany! Any suggestions what I could buy? I'm thinking about to buy a Stick from Medion, there are available from ALDI Supermarkets. But I don't know it would work on FreeBSD :/

best regards
Darko Hojnik


----------



## da1 (Oct 12, 2010)

If you can check the chipset on the device you can compare it to the hardware support list.


----------



## renice (Oct 12, 2010)

The "Huawei-E160E Stick" is supported by FreeBSD e.g.


----------



## mav@ (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't say about "without simlock", but while being in Germany now, I've got Vodafone internet startup for just 10Euros. Included stick detected as Vodafone Mobile Broadband K3565-Z Vodafone (ZTE). After adding it's ID to u3g driver it works quite nice.


----------



## lme@ (Oct 15, 2010)

I have one from "Prosieben" (Vodafone, Huawei, works with u3g) which I got for 30 Euros with 10 Euros credit on the SIM card. I haven't tried a different SIM card so I can't say anything about a SIM lock.


----------



## lauguru (Oct 19, 2010)

I got that K3565-Z from Vodafone too...it is detected correctly after adding its ID to the u3g driver, I can send it the PIN and so on ...but it doesn't connect! Could someone please post the ppp.conf he used...Thanks


----------



## lme@ (Oct 20, 2010)

```
default:
 set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command +connect
n24:
 set device /dev/cuaU0.0
 set speed 460800
 set phone *99***1\#
 set authname vodafone
 set authkey
 set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5 \
         \"\" \
         AT OK-AT-OK \
         AT+CFUN=1 OK-AT-OK \
         AT+CSQ OK \
         AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"event.vodafone.de\\\" OK \
         AT+CGACT? OK-AT-OK \
         AT+CGATT? OK \
         AT+COPS? OK \
         ATD*99***1# CONNECT"
 set timeout 180 # 3 minute idle timer (the default)
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 set vj slotcomp off
 set crtscts on
 add default HISADDR
```


----------



## mav@ (Oct 21, 2010)

With my modem it was nontrivial to find to use port /dev/cuaU0.3. Some other ports also answering to AT commands, but not connecting.


----------



## lauguru (Oct 21, 2010)

That was the problem I experienced.../dev/cuaU0.3 is the one that connects. All others report NO CARRIER or just do not answer!


----------

